# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  تم افتتاح خاصية دعوة التسجبل للأصدقاء ..

## شبكة الناصرة

السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هـذه الخاصية تسمح في زيادة عدد النقاط او الدعوات التي من قبلك ..

فقط عليك نسخ الوصلة المحددة باللون الاسود مثل مافي الصورة ..

طبعاً الرابط الموجود في الصورة هذا الرابط حقي ... وكـل واحــد له رابط محتلف.. 

[IMG]http://fsr.***********/251.jpg[/IMG]

طريقة الوصول للوصلة او رابط الدعوة .. من لوحة تحكم .. 

لوحة تحكم العضو

عند دخولك لوجة تحكم سوف يطلع لك في الوسط .. 

و عند تسجيل الزائر او الصديق من الرابط الموجود في لوحة تحكم سوف يتم احتساب لك نقـاط في دعواتك ..

ملاحظة هذا الرابط انت الذي تعطيه صديقك وغيــره ...

وإن شاء الله الجمــيع يحصــل على نقــاط كثـيرة ...

دمــتم بــعطاء ...

الادارة

----------


## العاشــق

مشكور

----------


## المستجير

*الاخ شبكة الناصره* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تسلم يدينك ولك الف شكرا على جهودك المتواصله من اجل الرقى بالمنتدى*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة*

----------


## شمعه النور

*الاخ شبكة الناصره* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تسلم يدينك ولك الف شكرا على جهودك المتواصله من اجل الرقى بالمنتدى*

----------


## ابو العلي

مشكور

----------


## حوده

> مشكور



 |96|

----------


## بيسان

مشكوور اخي

والله حركه حلوه

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام عليكم..

أخي شبكة الناصرة ..

مشكووور على كل جهودك المبذولة لرفع مستوى المنتدى والرقي به للعلا..

تسلم يدينك وعطاك الله العافية



والسلام 

أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

جميـــعاً يعطيكم ألـــف العــافيــة ...

بنتظــار الجميـــع لزيــــادة رصـــيده ..

جزاكم الله الف خيـــر ..

دمـــت بــود

----------


## haidar62

الاخت   شمعة النور
الصوره جميله لاكن...........................هل هو مكانها في هكذا منتدى

----------


## My tears

*رائــع  ..*

*ربي يعطيك العافيه ..*

----------


## شمعه النور

شكرا للأخ حيدر 
لكن اريد ان اعلمك بانني لم تعجبني هذه الصورة
 ولكن لست انا من وضع التوقيع ولم اعرف كيفية حذفه
 من مشاركاتي السابقة
 لأنني لا استخدم توقيعا في اي منتدى من المنتديات الأخرى
تحياتي

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الجميع يعطيكم ربي العافيه ...

وان شاء الله نرا الجميع حصل على نقاط ..

بنتظــاركم جميعاً ..

دمتم بــود

----------


## دمعه حزن

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*ألف شكر لك ع الجهود الطيبه والحلوووه* 

*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ياااارب*

*وان شاء الله للامام دائماً*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

تســلمي خيــتو دمــعه عالمرور ..

وان شاء الله المزيد يكون افضــل ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بنتظار الجميع يزيد نقاطه ..

دمتي بود

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوووووورة شبكة الناصرة لكن الصورة مو واضحة اتمنى اعادة الموضوع وساكون شاكرة وممنونة لكن 
تحياتي

----------


## ahmed

يعطيك الله العافيه دايم تجينا بلجديد

----------


## نرجس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة*
*وتقبلووووو تحياتي* 
*نرجس*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

بارك الله فيكم ... جميعاً ..

يعطيكم ربي العافيه ان شاء الله ...

وان شاء الله يسفيد الجميع من هالخاصية ..

كل المودة

----------


## fog223

مشكور على هدا العطاء

----------


## saloom

*الاخ شبكة الناصره* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تسلم يدينك ولك الف شكرا على جهودك المتواصله من اجل الرقى بالمنتدى*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..*

*وهالخاصيه تسمح لكم زيادة ..*

*رصيد دعواتكم ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## الاء

مشكورين على المنتدى الرائع
يعطيكم العافيه :toung:   :toung:

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*

*تسلمي اختي الاء ..*

*على مرورك ..* 

*وربي يعاافيك ان شاء الله ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## روعة الدنيا

السلام عليكم..

أخي شبكة الناصرة ..

مشكووور على كل جهودك 
تحاتي 
روعة

----------


## haidar200

السلام عليكم 0
اسمي حيدر من العراق احب التعارف والمراسله وجمع المعلومات والاطلاع على الحياة من كافة جوانبها
واقول لكم ممكن نتعرف ورمضان مبارك على الجميع وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

الله يعطيك العافيه .. ونتمنى لك اجمل الاوقات ..

ولكن المعذره التعارف والمراسلة ممنوع في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

اجل التحايا ..

فريق عمل شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

----------


## نور الولاية

*الاخ شبكة الناصره* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*تسلم يدينك ولك الف شكرا على جهودك المتواصله من اجل الرقى بالمنتدى*

----------


## ام باسم

مشكور

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

خاصية زينة

لكن ويش الفايدة
مشكور

----------


## شجرة الحياة

السلام عليكم 


شكرا لك أخ شبكة الناصرة 


على التواصل الدائم 

لكني قمت بدعوة اصدقائي وتمت تسجيل واحدة منهم 
ولكن لم احصل على نقاط 

>>>> ما الامر لا اعلم <<<<


دمتم بخير وعافية

----------


## ام باسم

مشكور

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شجرة الحياة ..

حياك الله عزيزتي

بالنسبه لصديقاتك هل سجلن عن طريق الرابط المخصص لدعوتك لصديقاتك وهو موجود لديك
في (مكتبي) أي في لوحة التحكم تبعك .
اذا كان الرد لا .. طيب هل لما سجلو بالمنتدى ذكرو انهم عن طريق شجرة الحياة مسجلين ؟؟

بإنتظار ردك

----------


## عاشق الحرية

تسلم يمناك يا شبكة النصارة على المعلومات

و ربِ يعطيك العافية

و الله لا يحرمنا من كل ما هو جديد . . .

و نسألك الدعاء

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*      الله يعطيك العافية على الجهود الجبارة التي تقوم بها من أجل  المنتدى*

----------

